# For Derren's Next Trick (Fri 18th)



## quimcunx (Sep 18, 2009)

Shall we have a new thread for this one? 


Are you going to watch?  Do you think Derren will stick you to your sofa (question for girls and boys)?


I am reasonably easy to hypnotise, I was told after being hypnotised, when I wanted to be hypnotised.   I'm not sure wether to try and resist or not.  Experiencing the sensation of thinking I'm stuck to the sofa might be more interesting than saying, ''Ya boo! It didn't work on me, suckers!''


Or do you think he's going to try something more sneaky?


----------



## debaser (Sep 18, 2009)

If I watch it at all I will probably do so sitting on a sofa. If at some point he requests viewers to stand up to prove they are stuck there I'm not sure I could be botherd. So hes got me already, the clever bastard!


----------



## feldbach (Sep 18, 2009)

i have to admit i like derren brown...am i the only one here?
well maybe i have been mindcontrolled by him then...
tempted to go to one of his shows but i would hate for him to blurt out embarassing facts about me...


----------



## kabbes (Sep 18, 2009)

Are we all being mind controlled by him into actually standing up when he wants us to?

Anyway, I will be watching because there is smeg-all else to watch at 9pm on a Friday.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 18, 2009)

feldbach said:


> tempted to go to one of his shows but i would hate for him to blurt out embarassing facts about me...



Are you an ex-lover of his, then? 





kabbes said:


> Are we all being mind controlled by him into actually standing up when he wants us to?
> 
> Anyway, I will be watching because there is smeg-all else to watch at 9pm on a Friday.




Who knows, kabbes.  We'll have to watch and see.


----------



## foo (Sep 18, 2009)

me n unix will be watching with a bottle of wine and some other stuff. 


trick me Derren. trick me _hard_.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Sep 18, 2009)

Derren Brown is evil.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll be watching but lying on my own bed. Then it'll be more of a trick.

Nothing, deep maths or otherwise, has never got me off it in the morning with any regularity, so if it does actually work, I might sky+ it for future use.


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 18, 2009)

I will be sat with a match and lighter fluid, then, at the point he suggests we are unable to move, I will set fire to myself and he will be responsible for my death, thus removing him from my screen forever.

Mine is a faultless plan.


----------



## jæd (Sep 18, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Shall we have a new thread for this one?
> 
> 
> Are you going to watch?  Do you think Derren will stick you to your sofa (question for girls and boys)?
> ...



I'm going out tonight so I think I will record it and watch it tomorrow.


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm almost tempted to watch and see if he can stick me to the sofa. normally avoid his programmes, but this one sounds alright.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 18, 2009)

no sofa and don't trust him!


----------



## foo (Sep 18, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> I'm almost tempted to watch and see if he can stick me to the sofa. normally avoid his programmes, but this one sounds alright.



if i wasn't busy tomorrow daytime i'd try to persuade you to come early and sit on unix' sofa with us. 

i'm almost hoping i _will_ get stuck to the sofa. 

i know i'm a child -  but it tickles me, even though i know it's bollocks.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 18, 2009)

foo said:


> trick me Derren. trick me _hard_.




I didn't watch the other one - we recorded it, but not had time yet - was it good? 

Oh, is he sticking people to sofas?


----------



## foo (Sep 18, 2009)

he can stick me to a sofa anytime luv. 

hur hur etc. 

yes, that's what he says he's going to do.


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm gonna stick you to the sofa tomorrow, and it'll be better than any sticking that derren can give you.


----------



## foo (Sep 18, 2009)

i like the cut of your jib Spanks!

<fans self>


----------



## foo (Sep 18, 2009)

what does that even _mean_?

cut of your jib?


----------



## kabbes (Sep 18, 2009)

It means that you like her tits.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2009)

foo said:


> what does that even _mean_?
> 
> cut of your jib?



Sailing term.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 18, 2009)

you like someone's attitude, way of talking?

or what kabbes said, because it's funnier.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 18, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Sailing term.


You should know though, foo, that "sailing" is slang for "cottaging"


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2009)

kabbes said:


> It means that you like her tits.





kabbes said:


> You should know though, foo, that "sailing" is slang for "cottaging"



Not much call for discussing tits while cottaging


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 18, 2009)

moobs?


----------



## kabbes (Sep 18, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Not much call for discussing tits while cottaging


There is if you're doing it right.


----------



## belboid (Sep 18, 2009)

foo said:


> what does that even _mean_?
> 
> cut of your jib?



originating from Sir Walter Scott, referring to ones nose (which looks kinda like the jib sail on a ship)


----------



## foo (Sep 18, 2009)

ah. i'll try to remember that, cheers belboid.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 18, 2009)

Don't listen to him.  He doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## foo (Sep 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> you like someone's attitude, way of talking?



oh i knew that 

i meant, 'where did it come from?' so wrote 'what does it even mean?' cos i'm a div. 

 it's friday and i want to go home.

edit:  kabbes. i do n all. (like her tits i mean. although they're called norks in the dodgetank household   )


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 18, 2009)

kabbes said:


> It means that you like her tits.


 
that's very true, she does 

edit: ha, see it's true


----------



## Tacita (Sep 18, 2009)

debaser said:


> If I watch it at all I will probably do so sitting on a sofa. If at some point he requests viewers to stand up to prove they are stuck there I'm not sure I could be botherd. So hes got me already, the clever bastard!



He's got me too. chances of me getting up without a hoist


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 18, 2009)

TBF he's only doing what urban does to me most nights.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 18, 2009)

is it wrong for me to suggest watching this tonight at my mams considering her other halfs ex wife killed herself cus derren brown sent her skitzo?


----------



## rikwakefield (Sep 18, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> is it wrong for me to suggest watching this tonight at my mams considering her other halfs ex wife killed herself cus derren brown sent her skitzo?



correlation =/= causation


----------



## xes (Sep 18, 2009)

It is very very easy for a good hypnotist to make it feel like you can't get up. Fuck man, I've made people think that they can't move their arms before, and I've only watched a few videos on hypnosis. I do it to myself on a regular basis when I want to get into a deep medetative state. Muscle catalapsy, it's VERY easy to do. It's just the ego thinks that it can't be "duped". You watch, there'll be some kind of subliminal flashing that you only just see, and certain suggestions about feeling very heavy, knowing that you could get up if you wanted to, but you just don't feel like it.


----------



## rikwakefield (Sep 18, 2009)

xes said:


> It is very very easy for a good hypnotist to make it feel like you can't get up. Fuck man, I've made people think that they can't move their arms before, and I've only watched a few videos on hypnosis. I do it to myself on a regular basis when I want to get into a deep medetative state. Muscle catalapsy, it's VERY easy to do. It's just the ego thinks that it can't be "duped". You watch, there'll be some kind of subliminal flashing that you only just see, and certain suggestions about feeling very heavy, knowing that you could get up if you wanted to, but you just don't feel like it.



All hypnosis is self-hypnosis. People's expectations of what Derren can do will be the main factor in whether it will work or not.


----------



## xes (Sep 18, 2009)

very true.

Ok, so people watchign this. I want you to say in your mind over and over a few times. "This WILL work, I WILL be stuck to my seat"

(I won't be watching it, it's friday night ffs!!)


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 18, 2009)

You're ruining it for everyone, xes. 



You're pissing on our parade.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Sep 18, 2009)

But what if we can't get back up? 

It would be sensible to have a phone within reaching distance.  I wonder if NHS Direct will get a few calls tonight from people who cannot stand up!


----------



## xes (Sep 18, 2009)

you can still watch it Quimmy, and it'll still be good. It feels really nice to be put into a deep trance. It's like one of the only times where we allow ourselves to be fully relaxed


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 18, 2009)

I've been hypnotised before, xes!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 18, 2009)

urb said:


> But what if we can't get back up?
> 
> It would be sensible to have a phone within reaching distance.  I wonder if NHS Direct will get a few calls tonight from people who cannot stand up!



Eventually you will die.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 18, 2009)

Mummy, I'm scared.


----------



## Edie (Sep 18, 2009)

foo's Derren obsession and jibs


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 18, 2009)

On now.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2009)

Bring it, Brown.

Fucking bring it


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 18, 2009)

I immediately chose 19.  As they were coming on stage. 
Hmph.


----------



## Pip (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm breaking my Derren boycott because I've got nothing else to do


----------



## killer b (Sep 18, 2009)

did it work?


----------



## Pip (Sep 18, 2009)

killer b said:


> did it work?



Well I just got up for a wee, so not so far.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 18, 2009)

foo said:


> he can stick me to a sofa anytime luv.





I don't think he'd want you foo.  He's not into ladies


----------



## killer b (Sep 18, 2009)

Pip said:


> Well I just got up for a wee, so not so far.


would he have paid the cleaning bill if you hadn't have been able to get up?


----------



## Pip (Sep 18, 2009)

killer b said:


> would he have paid the cleaning bill if you hadn't have been able to get up?



I should have thought about that  where there's blame there's a claim


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 18, 2009)

I'd better not be giving away all my money to the next beggar I see tomorrow!


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh, I really fucking love him 

He seriously fills me with joy.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 18, 2009)

Are you gay for him, foggers?

And are you drunk?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2009)

A) No.
B) Slightly.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2009)

Those "test viewings" were bollocks, though, weren't they?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 18, 2009)

Should I risk watching the film on my own?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh ffs I can't be arsed to put the telly on


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Should I risk watching the film on my own?



Depends.

Are you relying on being able to leave the sofa this evening?


----------



## DJ Squelch (Sep 18, 2009)

my neighbours cat has just come in and sat on my lap. Derren is in conspiracy with the moggies I tell ya.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 18, 2009)

making someone give up their shoes? bullshit.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 18, 2009)

Can you not stand up?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 18, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Depends.
> 
> Are you relying on being able to leave the sofa this evening?



I don't normally.


----------



## Pip (Sep 18, 2009)

Isn't hypnotism banned on tv anyway?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 18, 2009)

I didn't let myself play.


----------



## Pip (Sep 18, 2009)

Well. Didn't work on me


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 18, 2009)

I am not stuck to my seat

I am hypno proof


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2009)

Ah, bless.

I was kind of hoping to be stuck, but it didn't happen


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 18, 2009)

what was on the subliminal shots in the vid - I didnt make them out ?


----------



## harpo (Sep 18, 2009)

What a pile of cock.

I stood up and down several times and at one stage did a little Irish step dance just to make sure.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Sep 18, 2009)

I've kicked the cat off & I'm going to the loo. Tuff luck Derren.


----------



## cybertect (Sep 18, 2009)

zip

nada

[stands up]


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 18, 2009)

Even on that example in a room with Derren most didn't.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 18, 2009)

So anyone feel like killing the prime minister of Thailand?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2009)

All the best, most creative, clever people will be affected.


----------



## Edie (Sep 18, 2009)

Nowt. Just like I'll never see a ghost


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> So anyone feel like killing the prime minister of Thailand?



No more so than before.


----------



## Pip (Sep 18, 2009)

That explains it then.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 18, 2009)

fogbat said:


> All the best, most creative, clever people will be affected.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 18, 2009)

fogbat said:


> All the best, most creative, clever people will be affected.



thats why Im not affected

I have this urge to track down an kill Thatcher NOW though 

DIE DIE DIE


----------



## moomoo (Sep 18, 2009)

Had no effect on us whatsoever.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2009)

Is he going to flip reverse it and say 'And everyone who DID stand up did an irish jig didn't you? Here's how I made you do that' in a sec?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2009)

Social pressure, I suppose.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2009)

not-bono-ever said:


> thats why Im not affected
> 
> I have this urge to track down an kill Thatcher NOW though
> 
> DIE DIE DIE



So no change, at all?


----------



## Wookey (Sep 18, 2009)

I have an inexplicable urge to reach for the remote control and turn this shit off.


----------



## Epona (Sep 18, 2009)

What a pile of shit.  I lost all faith in Derren after the lottery debacle anyway.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Are you gay for him, foggers?
> 
> And are you drunk?



Belatedly yeah, probably would


----------



## DJ Squelch (Sep 18, 2009)

I think the new episode of Peep Show aterwards will make me feel stuck to my chair more than this shite.


----------



## Pip (Sep 18, 2009)

Wookey said:


> I have an inexplicable urge to reach for the remote control and turn this shit off.





I'll be more stuck during new Peep Show in a minute


----------



## Pip (Sep 18, 2009)

DJ Squelch said:


> I think the new episode of Peep Show aterwards will make me feel stuck to my chair more than this shite.



Oh FFS


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Sep 18, 2009)

i can still stand


----------



## Edie (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm so disappointed by Derren. This is rubbish 

Money making rubbish.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Sep 18, 2009)

@ Pip, great minds etc


----------



## harpo (Sep 18, 2009)

Epona said:


> What a pile of shit.  I lost all faith in Derren after the lottery debacle anyway.



Isn't it just.  It's end of the pier awful.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 18, 2009)

fogbat said:


> So no change, at all?



nope .


----------



## Wookey (Sep 18, 2009)

Pip said:


> I'll be more stuck during New Peep show in a minute



Yay! Peep Show's back! Thanks for the reminder!

*settles down*


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 18, 2009)

Didn't work on me at all. I really really wanted it to. 

*feels cheated*


----------



## Fried_chicken (Sep 18, 2009)

it was bullshit but to be fair its all about suggestion and whathaveya n he did say if u were thinkin he isnt gonna get ya like i was, skeptical motherfuckers arent as susceptible


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 18, 2009)

well I'm glad I didn't bother wasting my time watching it now


----------



## manifold (Sep 18, 2009)

Didn't work, apart from a Demon Headmaster .


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 18, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> Didn't work on me at all. I really really wanted it to.
> *feels cheated*



Ditto


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2009)

Quimcunx reports via txt that Derren has broken her internet!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 18, 2009)

We have recorded it as the pull of Strictly Come Dancing was too great. Do you think it will work second hand as it were?


----------



## T & P (Sep 18, 2009)

Without checking the replies so far (because I'm watching the programme on a half-hour delay), I have to say that the missus correctly guessed the woman at Hamleys was going to pick up a giraffe, and she also named most of the subliminal clues spread across the store before Brown revealed them.

I don't know if I should be impressed at Brown or scared of my girlfriend...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 18, 2009)

fogbat said:


> All the best, most creative, clever people will be affected.


yeah...if you don't submit to my plan you're not creative, smart, sexy, lucky, wealthy, adhesive, and you smell!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 18, 2009)

fogbat said:


> No more so than before.


Well Derren can Derelicte my balls then.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Sep 18, 2009)

not-bono-ever said:


> what was on the subliminal shots in the vid - I didnt make them out ?



I saw one that was obviously a man tied to a chair. Btw what a waste of time didn't do squat but my brother claimed to be stuck


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 18, 2009)

I wish I'd not beenso scared to watch the film now.  I do have difficulty having my back on the sofa back and my feet on the floor though, being so short and all.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 18, 2009)

Dammit - I had a feeling before the last ad break that it might work but nothing.

Suggestion and hypnosis never seem to work on me which seems weird cos I'm a sucker for cheap magic tricks and can never see how they're done.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I wish I'd not beenso scared to watch the film now.  I do have difficulty having my back on the sofa back and my feet on the floor though, being so short and all.



Have you considered sawing through the sofa's legs, leaving the whole thing more floorwards?


----------



## Garcia Lorca (Sep 18, 2009)

during the ads, the ipod advert said "stuck" in one of the crosswords.

anyone notice that when he was getting "made up" as the beggar for the shoe stunt.. . was the same footage that was shown on the lottery show last week when he hinted towards the 3rd way of rigging the lottery? hmmm.. bloody lottery show, still i dont believe it was as crap as it was.. surely something else there!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 18, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Have you considered sawing through the sofa's legs, leaving the whole thing more floorwards?



You know, I have not.  And not just because I never sit that way anyway.


----------



## T & P (Sep 18, 2009)

He really is going to shoot his own reputation to shit with this series. First the lottery fiasco and now this. He should stick to horse race predictions.

Shame because I enjoyed the first bits of the programme today.

His routine is wearing think I fear. Won't be long before he stars alongside Derek Acorah in some paranormal mumbo jumbo series at this rate...


----------



## poului (Sep 18, 2009)

*r67r5gf5vryu*

Just wanted to check if it there was _anyone_ on here for whom it worked. Not too surprised that there isn't.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 18, 2009)

poului said:


> Just wanted to check if it there was _anyone_ on here for whom it worked. Not too surprised that there isn't.



Is it cos we're not creative and clever?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2009)

poului said:


> Just wanted to check if it there was _anyone_ on here for whom it worked. Not too surprised that there isn't.



My sister claims it worked for her.

I am disappointed at the fact that I may be carrying weak genes


----------



## where to (Sep 18, 2009)

poului said:


> Just wanted to check if it there was _anyone_ on here for whom it worked. Not too surprised that there isn't.



its just they can't get up to their PC's !!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 18, 2009)

Thousands of people around the country are going to claim it worked for them, and a few might honestly believe it - there are plenty of people who will want to be part of something special, a big national 'event', no matter how crap it is. Look at phone ads ffs. That's all it is though, the "ME TOO!" trick. He's also given them enough pseudo-scientific justification about subliminal messages to give them the courage not to back down when called on it either, something he's obviously aware of as the whole schtick rests on it.

Brown can't lose on this one really, it's the same as last week in that it's 50 minutes of complete garbage/misdirection ('subliminal messages' this week, that daft 'theory of crowds' thing last week) followed by a real cheap and nasty trick.

I'm glad that no-one on here's claiming to have stuck to their seat though. Very reassuring.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Sep 18, 2009)

fogbat said:


> My sister claims it worked for her.
> 
> I am disappointed at the fact that I may be carrying weak genes



Don't worry we can't all be intelligent, creative and wonderful people


----------



## big eejit (Sep 18, 2009)

What a load of crap. Again.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 18, 2009)

Not one of us?  Not a single precious one of us?

The video was clearly bullshit anyway.  A MacGuffin.  It was all in his spiel.  It was standard suggestion.

"The resolution would be too low on the internet"?  Is that because of "deep maths", Derren?


----------



## smokedout (Sep 18, 2009)

the six year old now thinks he's a super hero who can resist evil tv magicians


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 18, 2009)

So no one was stuck then? Whilst I'm slightly disappointing, I can't say I'm suprised.


The beggar thing was awesome though, the only way I think he could've done that is by hiring actors.


----------



## Iguana (Sep 18, 2009)

*Derren's next trick 25th Sept*


----------



## bhamgeezer (Sep 18, 2009)

smokedout said:


> the six year old now thinks he's a super hero who can resist evil tv magicians



He has truely defeated Derren Brown


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 18, 2009)

Brilliant


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Sep 19, 2009)

After watching the revolving lines on the screen....  I felt heavy and when I attempted to stand up, I managed it with ease and went into the kitchen to make a drink. Absolutely stuck in my chair....  not.


----------



## Iguana (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm going to do it now.  If I get stuck I'll be very embarrassed.


----------



## Iguana (Sep 19, 2009)

That was so funny.  "If you have the _talent_ to get stuck!"  

Oh noes!  I have no "talent"


----------



## where to (Sep 19, 2009)

i got a call 20 mins after the more4 repeat from my girlfriends brother.

he's not a bullshitter and says he was paralysed from the neck down and couldn't get up and started to get paniccy.  he's a bit of a cynic like me and decided to follow the process to the letter i to see if it wasn't just shite.

i know he is telling the truth - obviously anyone reading this doesn't know me and i don't post here that much and i guess i wouldn't take a post on here as proof, but i for one think it must have affected a fair few people out there now.


----------



## rollinder (Sep 19, 2009)

urban obviously has far stronger hypnotic/subliminal powers - I'm usually stuck to my chair compulsively clicking new posts like one of those monkeys trained to press buttons, for hours


----------



## fogbat (Sep 19, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Not one of us?  Not a single precious one of us?
> 
> The video was clearly bullshit anyway.  A MacGuffin.  It was all in his spiel.  It was standard suggestion.
> 
> "The resolution would be too low on the internet"?  Is that because of "deep maths", Derren?



Well yeah. The "trial runs" were just an easy way of social reinforcement. _See the effect that that video had on these people. You want to be like other people, don't you?_

I'm still a big fan, but becoming more disappointed with his schtick than I used to be


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 19, 2009)

where to said:


> but i for one think it must have affected a fair few people out there now.



It will have done.  In the studio it only affected a few of them, so over the telly in people's living rooms it would have had less effect. 

I'm beginning to think discussing it all over t'internets takes away from it. 

Instead of just sitting back and enjoying the show, we're all trying to compete to see how he does it, to not be taken in, even though he's very open about it not being magic but good anyway.  

Or maybe he is just going to run out of different ways of presenting his stuff.


----------



## Epona (Sep 19, 2009)

I used to be a fan - it was being inspired by him that led me to free travel on buses for ages by showing my library card and using a simple distraction technique (I was ultimately scuppered by the oyster card, but that's life I suppose!) so I was really looking forward to this series of 'events', which have so far turned out to be complete non-events.  The lottery thing pissed me off no end, and this pissed me off too although I admit not quite to the same degree, it was just a let down.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Sep 19, 2009)

Iguana said:


> That was so funny.  "If you have the _talent_ to get stuck!"
> 
> Oh noes!  I have no "talent"


Make this thread a sticky!!

Didn't work for me either I'm afraid, although I was perfectly willing to get stuck. Maybe I'm just too familiar with Derren's _schtick_. (his _stuck schtick_ )

I enjoyed the show though, especially the giraffe trick. Great improvement on last week's lotto balls. This kind of trick is why I love Derren- not him being balls deep in deep maths.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Sep 19, 2009)

Epona said:


> I used to be a fan - it was being inspired by him that led me to free travel on buses for ages by showing my library card and using a simple distraction technique (I was ultimately scuppered by the oyster card, but that's life I suppose!) so I was really looking forward to this series of 'events', which have so far turned out to be complete non-events.  The lottery thing pissed me off no end, and this pissed me off too although I admit not quite to the same degree, it was just a let down.



I used to do this everyday to get to school and still keep my cash, worked fine till some of those arsey jobsworths from the bus company got on the bus one day


----------



## 1927 (Sep 19, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I immediately chose 19.  As they were coming on stage.
> Hmph.



Me too, but I have a theory on that, it may be bollocks but here goes.

You like me obviously chose your number as soon as they walked out, 19 was in the first group of 4 that walked on stage. The other 3 were very non descript, can't remember anything about them, however 19 was tall, I think the tallest of them all, but certainly in the group of 4/5 he walked on stage with he stood out.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 19, 2009)

i can see why it would have worked for some people. I did feel heavey and if id have been so inclined i might have decided to get stuck, but i think its only going to work on very open minded and easily led people.

Folk on here are far too strong willed and sceptical


----------



## sumimasen (Sep 19, 2009)

You people don't get it do you.  If people are stuck on their chairs, how are they going to be able to post on Urban to tell you that they're stuck on their chairs. 

Philistines.


----------



## foo (Sep 19, 2009)

i didn't get stuck.   

my son's friend did. and remained stuck even after Derren released him.


----------



## Voley (Sep 19, 2009)

foo said:


> i didn't get stuck.



Same here. 5 of us round mine watching it and it didn't affect any of us.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 19, 2009)

When I stood up I fell back down. Might have been the curry and drink though.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Sep 19, 2009)

I have a strong suspicion that there will be lots of complaints to Ofcom.  But I think Channel 4 will have studied the TV hypnosis rules very carefully to avoid any comeback.

I also think that The Sun or the NOTW will be running stories like... 

"_*SIX HOURS STUCK TO SOFA IN DERREN BROWN HYPNO SHOW SHOCKER!*_"

"_*FIRE CREW CALLED TO FREE HYPNOTISED VIEWERS!*_"

"_*DERREN'S SUGGESTIVE SOFA STUNT STICKS STUPID VIEWERS!*_"


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 19, 2009)

No sign of kabbes.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 19, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Well yeah. The "trial runs" were just an easy way of social reinforcement. _See the effect that that video had on these people. You want to be like other people, don't you?_



Ah.  Maybe it didn't work on us cos so many Urbs seem have been brushed with the autism stick . . .

I got a text this morning from my ex who just watched it this morning and says she got stuck for a about half a minute before freeing itself and that it was very odd.

She's no sucker (not in _that_ way, anyway), but has seen Derren Brown live and is a bit of a fan so maybe that makes a difference.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 19, 2009)

I've seen him live.  There was a part where I got a realy strong image in my head of a guy with a skateboard on the stage. a couple of minutes later the girl on stage described someone as dressed like a skaterboy.  

Possibly why I didn't take part last night, as I was on my own and didn't want to feel panicky if it did work. I'm obviously very open to suggestion. 

As for the 19 bit, 1927,  When I was typing that I was trying to think whether I chose 19 before they came on stage.  And I'm not sure at all.  I remember thinking, right at the end, then realising 19 is not the last number in a sequence of 1-20...  Anyway your explanation makes sense if it was as they came on stage.  And he didn't start saying about them being non-descript until the last two lines came on.


----------



## Voley (Sep 19, 2009)

8ball said:


> She's no sucker (not in _that_ way, anyway), but has seen Derren Brown live and is a bit of a fan so maybe that makes a difference.



I think that can work against you being receptive to him, funnily enough. When you've watched him for a bit you start to try and second-guess him (futilely, usually) but occasionally you work his stuff out before it's revealed. The giraffe one on last nights, for instance.

I wondered whether it didn't work on anyone round at mine because we were all pretty aware of his techniques.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 19, 2009)

I haven't watched the show yet.  I'll watch it on FOD.  But I don't think I'll be stuck: I'm not very good at being hypnotised.  I'd like to see what it's like, but a psychoanalyst who tried couldn't do me.  I think I'm too much of a control freak.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 19, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> I haven't watched the show yet.  I'll watch it on FOD.  But I don't think I'll be stuck: I'm not very good at being hypnotised.  I'd like to see what it's like, but a psychoanalyst who tried couldn't do me.  I think I'm too much of a control freak.



I was sat there trying to be all receptive and stuff, trying to get into it, but it still didn't work.  I don't think it's just being a bit mentally resistant.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 19, 2009)

He should drop the really obvious and crappy sleight of hand bits, like planting ticket stub 295 on the volunteer. They're painful.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 19, 2009)

Maurice Picarda said:


> He should drop the really obvious and crappy sleight of hand bits, like planting ticket stub 295 on the volunteer. They're painful.



Well, those bits definitely work on me.  I suck at spotting sleight-of-hand.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 19, 2009)

NVP said:


> I wondered whether it didn't work on anyone round at mine because we were all pretty aware of his techniques.



This is what I thought. He was doing his usual pacing and leading stuff before the swirly video came up, normally that wouldn't work on a TV audience except for the fact that he's told people exactly how to sit beforehand so he can use that for the pacing bit.

I'm quite glad I can't be hypnotised by the telly to be honest.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 19, 2009)

Why did that guy have his passport on him?


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 19, 2009)

He looked quite young, maybe to prove his age at the bar?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 19, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> He looked quite young, maybe to prove his age at the bar?


I'd have used my driving license at that cusp age.  But then I didn't have a passport until I was 29.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 19, 2009)

Maybe he didn't have a driving licence? If it was filmed in London then it seems likely.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 19, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> Maybe he didn't have a driving licence? If it was filmed in London then it seems likely.


So young Londoners don't drive but do travel abroad?  Whereas young Teuchters drive but don't travel abroad.


----------



## belboid (Sep 19, 2009)

a thoroughly enjoyable episode.  Well, up until the 'highlight' which was just rather shit.  It seems a rather odd thing to do in a way, he must have known that it just wouldn't work for the overwhelming majority of people.  Something like that requires a fairly large audience of fellow want-to-believers, not just a couple of people in heir armchairs.


----------



## debaser (Sep 19, 2009)

My sister genuinely believes he rigged the lottery...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 21, 2009)

So it starts with "this isn't going to work for everyone" 

What a load of shit. Worse than the lottery one.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)

Watched on 4OD and was bored
Not because DB is crap but just seen his format too many times to be impressed now

(I was not stuck in my sofa)


----------



## teuchter (Sep 25, 2009)

Well there is another one tonight I see.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 25, 2009)

After my remote viewing session , I've just drawn the Tube symbol.


----------



## Vider (Sep 25, 2009)

drew a car and a tree.  better be right otherwise DB is a _cunt._


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2009)

Triangular things and circular things (bridges, clown hats, UFO-like tea cosy), but also a cup of tea.

Enjoying the programme but think I'm not getting this one right.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 25, 2009)

I want Derren to make any evidence of Wendy Richards dissapear.. forever.


----------



## Liveist (Sep 25, 2009)

I've drawn a load of circles and a triangle... then I wrote 'lightbulb' and 'Russia' (?). I think I'm not getting it right either


----------



## teuchter (Sep 25, 2009)

I have drawn an obese cat and my housemate has drawn a TV with "wank" written on the screen.


----------



## madzone (Sep 25, 2009)

My 11 yr old drew a target


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 25, 2009)

it was obvious how he got people to draw the circles - the close-up image of her eyes and the reflection of the camera.

So the difficult bit is how he knew to focus on that


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 25, 2009)

this cunt needs to get out of the way so I can watch peep show...ooh here it comes


----------



## Liveist (Sep 25, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> it was obvious how he got people to draw the circles - the close-up image of her eyes and the reflection of the camera.
> 
> So the difficult bit is how he knew to focus on that



Plus the red circles on the walls in the room


----------



## teuchter (Sep 25, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> it was obvious how he got people to draw the circles - the close-up image of her eyes and the reflection of the camera.



That's what he wants you to think.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2009)

Fuckin circles everywhere tbf

I think I started drawing bridges cos of the bridges in the initial location then they came inside and there was a bridgy thing in the museum.  Nice spot from Jefe with the eyes and reflection of the camera.

Nice diversion while waiting for Peep Show to start


----------



## poului (Sep 25, 2009)

*9yk90uh,0j*

I got very strong image of a crocodile almost immediately after he told viewers to start drawing, which I noticed was what one of the text messages said on the banner a little later.

Otherwise, a pretty obvious hint from the close up on the reflecting eyes of the lady.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 25, 2009)

Missed the first time but watcing on C4+1.



teuchter said:


> I have drawn an obese cat and my housemate has drawn a TV with "wank" written on the screen.



The first thing I drew was an obese cat.  Have you been sending me mental images without asking first? 



madzone said:


> My 11 yr old drew a target



I thought I drew a target.  But when I looked back I hadn't. I remember drawing one circle but then changing my mind and putting a cross in the middle like a gun sight instead.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 25, 2009)

Of course, viewed from above stonehenge is two concentric circles. 

One odd thing I noticed is when he was speaking to her to give her the canvas I'm sure he said lock the curtains.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 25, 2009)

/derail

Is it a new series of Peep Show then? I hadn't seen that one before.


----------



## stereotypical (Sep 25, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> it was obvious how he got people to draw the circles - the close-up image of her eyes and the reflection of the camera.
> 
> So the difficult bit is how he knew to focus on that



Yeah it was silly obvious really.  I reckon the rest was about the constant references to eyes and eye related things throughout the rest of the program.  The woman drawing the other bird was saying about the eyes, the blind bloke was talking about his eyes being removed (dont want to sound crass or insensitive here but you know what I mean) plus it got the viewer thinking about sight,  that American geezer was looking through the eyes of that girl (apparently), Derren was refering to his glasses with the camera in them during the mirror man trick.

Small but constant references (overt or otherwise) to the original image show when asking you to 'start drawing now'.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 25, 2009)

stereotypical said:


> Yeah it was silly obvious really.  I reckon the rest was about the constant references to eyes and eye related things throughout the rest of the program.  The woman drawing the other bird was saying about the eyes, the blind bloke was talking about his eyes being removed (dont want to sound crass or insensitive here but you know what I mean) plus it got the viewer thinking about sight,  that American geezer was looking through the eyes of that girl (apparently), Derren was refering to his glasses with the camera in them during the mirror man trick.
> 
> Small but constant references (overt or otherwise) to the original image show when asking you to 'start drawing now'.



Yeah but if it had turned out to be a drawing of an ear I bet you could find lots of references to ears and hearing through the show, likewise for just about anything (as demonstrated with the bit about the phoney remote viewing guy in fact).

Where did Stonehenge come from then?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 25, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Have you been sending me mental images without asking first?



Yes. Derren Brown's show was just a cover for my own, much more sinister, experiment.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 25, 2009)

Viewed from above it is two concentric circles. 

I missed the bit where he made the connection.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 25, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Yes. Derren Brown's show was just a cover for my own, much more sinister experiment.



Well stop it!   

I am fed up of dreaming about trains and grammatical pedantry.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 25, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Viewed from above it is two concentric circles.
> 
> I missed the bit where he made the connection.



Yes but allegedly people had been making drawings of Stonehenge as in drawings of the stone blocks. So how did he get that into their heads?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't know.  Was it not part of your plan? 

Last weeks was shown on one of the CH4 channels proper late.  Watch it and look for clues. 

Also see if he says ''lock your curtains'' when giving the girl the canvas.


----------



## stereotypical (Sep 25, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Yeah but if it had turned out to be a drawing of an ear I bet you could find lots of references to ears and hearing through the show, likewise for just about anything (as demonstrated with the bit about the phoney remote viewing guy in fact).
> 
> Where did Stonehenge come from then?



Yeah I know what you mean but ultimately it came back to the eyes though didnt it so therefore the references must be relevant and more than coincidence.  Sure if the drawing was of an ear you could probably find references to this throughout the show but to some extent I think this is to do with the misdirection effect (plenty of suggestive references are thrown in liberally).  Throw in the constant circles being show to us and it was fairly obvious what was going on.

At a loss with the stonehenge thing though   He did that thing with the bricks and the blind guy was in an area surrounded by stone but apart from that I didnt really pick up on much else.

Edit:  Maybe the tower blocks shown could have influenced people to draw stonehenge in blocks


----------



## stereotypical (Sep 26, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Viewed from above it is two concentric circles.



Oh yeah 

We've nailed this one.  Derrens shit really aint he.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 26, 2009)

stereotypical said:


> the misdirection effect (plenty of suggestive references are thrown in liberally).



Well exactly - eg the circles in the eyes. I'd say that if we reckon we can spot something that easily the chances are it has nothing whatsoever to do with what he was really up to. That is the usual routine with Derren Brown, anyway.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 26, 2009)

poului said:


> Otherwise, a pretty obvious hint from the close up on the reflecting eyes of the lady.


defo


----------



## stereotypical (Sep 26, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Well exactly - eg the circles in the eyes. I'd say that if we reckon we can spot something that easily the chances are it has nothing whatsoever to do with what he was really up to. That is the usual routine with Derren Brown, anyway.



So you reckon the fact that the picture was concentric circles and the fact that people drew circles ahd nothing at all to do with the eyes of the lass??  So he's misdirecting us to actually draw something similar to what the curator drew, which in turn is hiding the real method he used to get us to draw cirlces??

Yes it may seem obvious but it makes far too much sense for it to be ignored and as for the whole 'but really hes up to something else' thing, then what the hell is he up to??  Without us ever knowing then this can only be our best guess or infact we could be right and have sussed him.

I dont think hes that clever to be honest and I reckon some people will still not click anyway.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 26, 2009)

He'll throw in something obvious like her eyes that the audience can feel clever spotting, but that didn't work on the people visiting the museum in the previous week. 

Also part of the reason we're oh so cleverly spotting these things is because he shows us (some of) the methods he uses in most of his series so we know what sort of thing to look for.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Sep 26, 2009)

I did this online about a week ago- you were asked to watch a short clip featuring the concealed canvas, and then draw what you had 'remotely viewed' on a pad to be submitted. I drew a 45 rpm record by Desmond Dekker and the Aces, which I guess fits with the concentric circles theme. God only knows how Derren influenced me to do that...



8ball said:


> Fuckin circles everywhere tbf


ah yes, that'll be it. 

I watched the online clip a few times, and the painting was surrounded- and I mean _surrounded_, by posters featuring concentric circles. Plus there was a close-up of the railings in the museum which feature- yes, you guessed it.

It's a bit sad when you start to see how Derren's tricks are done. For me at least, as a fan, it's a bit like losing your faith in Santa Claus...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 26, 2009)

What does drawing concentric circles have to do with psychic spying?


----------



## maomao (Sep 26, 2009)

What was with that blind echolocation geezer? He was weird, was that real? Wikipedia has this on human ecolochation but doesn't mention that bloke.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 26, 2009)

I turned on the TV at a minute or two past ten, after getting in from a meal, expecting Peep Show. What I saw was Derren saying "Stonehenge", and a fuck off big image of Stonehenge. So I didn't bother watching the repeat.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 26, 2009)

I have no idea about how he got the girl to draw what he wanted (if he did).

But thinking about the supposed "30% of people's drawings were concentric circles"... well, we never actually saw the evidence did we. I am wondering if he directed the people sorting them in some way - got them to look for circles in everything and interpret as many drawings as possible as such. If you got a load of random drawings, I wonder how many you could find concentric circles in. For example one which was shown briefly on screen was of a log with a sawn end. That could go in category "tree", "long thing" etc too. But if you had somehow been directed to look for concentric circles, you would put it in "concentric circles".

Concentric circles show up in a lot of things so maybe 30% isn't really very remarkable at all.

What if he'd wanted to find "parallel lines" for example. I reckon you could probably find them in 30% of random drawings too if you wanted.


----------



## maomao (Sep 26, 2009)

I just drew a big picture of a cock. Then cause I had some time left I drew a fanny and some tits.


----------



## madzone (Sep 26, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Missed the first time but watcing on C4+1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Actually, it wasn't a target it was about 13 concentric circles and in the middle there are circles withi circles.

He's clearly psychic


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 26, 2009)

He just lies and says he isn't psychic for reasons we don't know yet.  

According to my mate's sister.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 26, 2009)

maomao said:


> I just drew a big picture of a cock. Then cause I had some time left I drew a fanny and some tits.



I expect about 30% of drawings were this but Derren instructed the sorters to discard them.


----------



## madzone (Sep 26, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> He just lies and says he isn't psychic for reasons we don't know yet.
> 
> According to my mate's sister.


 I think it's the only logical explanation tbf.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Sep 26, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I have no idea about how he got the girl to draw what he wanted (if he did).


I don’t either, but I can guess. It would have been in some the footage that you didn’t actually see. Probably something like

‘Thanks for coming ROUND to the idea of doing this *draws quick circle in the air with his hands*. The museum was keen to be involved– they took our call after only TWO RINGS *describes someone dialling an old-style circular dial with his finger, twice*. Anyway– WHEEL get right down to the task– You know what my TARGET is, and how much HENGES on it– together we can hit the BULLSEYE *turns and points at London Eye just behind them across the river* Look, just draw some fucking circles ok?’

Something like that… possibly slightly more skilful and betterer


----------



## belboid (Sep 26, 2009)

i quite enjoyed that one.  i think the eyes are the 'obvious' bit he gives away almost, to make us feel clever for spotting it.

hadn't noticed the 'draw concentric circles' thing in the paper...


----------



## poului (Oct 2, 2009)

*era6d4uth4*

LMFAO!!!


----------



## belboid (Oct 2, 2009)

interesting finish.  gotta lose one - narrowly - to reinforce the notion of it being for real. i'm far from convinced it was actually in a real casino.

and the bloke who gave him five grand really reminded me of someone, but i cant think who.

ffs - having that much in your account your bank wont question if you just take it out!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah,quite.

"Hey I nearly got this right but not quite, proving that in fact I really was tracking the numbers in my head and that really was a casino and even a genius gets it that little bit wrong sometimes."
Not great. And that was a piss-poor approximation of the kind of Euro casino that wouldn't bat an eyelid at 5k on a single (or even allow you to place the bet).

All you'd need is a bent wheel and a set really. Knew something was going to happen when he chose an affluent young bloke. No sympathy for you pal. 

The squash court thing was possibly quite cool tho.


----------



## gabi (Oct 2, 2009)

belboid said:


> interesting finish.  gotta lose one - narrowly - to reinforce the notion of it being for real. i'm far from convinced it was actually in a real casino.
> 
> and the bloke who gave him five grand really reminded me of someone, but i cant think who.
> 
> ffs - having that much in your account your bank wont question if you just take it out!



Reminded me of the wanky guy who dropped out of sandhurst and then ended up losing on the Apprentice.

Such a fix. Right down to his sweaty armpits. Not even remotely convincing.


----------



## poului (Oct 2, 2009)

belboid said:


> interesting finish.  gotta lose one - narrowly - to reinforce the notion of it being for real. i'm far from convinced it was actually in a real casino.




Oh it was still clearly part of the trick, but what a fantastic twist. The look on that muppet's face at the end was hilarious.

There was a little voice in my head that toyed with the idea of him deliberately getting it wrong just as he was putting his chips on the table which made even more gratifying when he did.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm still holding for some massive twist at the end of the series that will make us all go "wow", pretty shite so far.


----------



## gabi (Oct 2, 2009)

BTW, how does c4 get away with broadcasting such patent bullshit? They're being paid partially out of the public purse. How are they allowed to broadcast such deception? It's quite feasible some people actually believe it.. which is not good.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 2, 2009)

gabi said:


> BTW, how does c4 get away with broadcasting such patent bullshit? They're being paid partially out of the public purse. How are they allowed to broadcast such deception? It's quite feasible some people actually believe it.. which is not good.


you watched it.


----------



## gabi (Oct 2, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you watched it.



Yup. Coz I hadn't seen any of the others, was curious and I'm home alone.

He's an entertainer alright. But alleging to be honest is a bit off, considering we're all paying for it.


----------



## belboid (Oct 2, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> The squash court thing was possibly quite cool tho.



tho, as he pointed out last week, we've no idea how many attempts were filmed before he got it right


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 2, 2009)

gabi said:


> Yup. Coz I hadn't seen any of the others, was curious and I'm home alone.
> 
> He's an entertainer alright. But alleging to be honest is a bit off, considering we're all paying for it.


anyone who believes that he's honest deserves to lose their money tbh.


----------



## holteman (Oct 2, 2009)

it was shit....i want to punch him in his smug demonic face


ooo got it wrong by one..... my arse


----------



## gabi (Oct 2, 2009)

holteman said:


> it was shit....i want to punch him in his smug demonic face
> 
> 
> ooo got it wrong by one..... my arse



His little self-esteem boost for the girl in that £20 in the matchbox thing was very classy. What a gentleman.


----------



## holteman (Oct 2, 2009)

gabi said:


> His little self-esteem boost for the girl in that £20 in the matchbox thing was very classy. What a gentleman.



HE IS A FUCKING DEMON......BURN HIM


----------



## Jazzz (Oct 2, 2009)

oh i missed it. first time i've been in on the friday night


----------



## Juice Terry (Oct 3, 2009)

camera tricks and stooges, bunch of arse.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 3, 2009)

I couldn't be bothered to watch much beyond these two points: 
a) Derren is apparently able to tell how fast a roulette ball is rolling and thus know where it will com to rest. To prove this he outwits Westwood.
b) he apparently conned someone into giving him 5k to bet with using his newfound 'wisdom of speed' technique.

What the fuck happened, Derren? It was all so good before!


----------

